# head or bottom? lol :)



## applejack

Im 30+4 and my last mw checkup was at 28 weeks and baby boy is breech. he was also breech at 20 week scan and 27 week 3d scan. all my kicks are way down below (Actually painful!!!!) and I get the odd kick up just under my breast maybe about once or twice a week.

i have this constant brick hard ball (about the size of a tennis ball) in the middle up above my belly button, the bottom of my bump is very empty and is just a saggy pouch lol! :haha:

im wondering how u tell whats the head and whats the bum?

i can put my hand around this hard ball when im half sat up (you know how baby sticks out more when your muscles are half tensed? :shrug: ) but this doesnt make baby move at all, he doesnt seem to mind me grabbing his bum/head lol. just wondered if theres any way to tell what this is.

i hope this post made sense :haha:


----------



## vespersonicca

applejack said:


> he doesnt seem to mind me grabbing his bum/head lol. just wondered if theres any way to tell what this is.

LOL! Wish I knew the answer for ya. I have a similar "bump" I frequently massage back down when my stomach starts looking possessed but, in my case at least, the baby has been head down consistently for many weeks already so I'm guessing bum or knee or foot... :flower:


----------



## Becky10

I think if you gently push on the bump and it seems to move the rest of baby and maybe cause pressure elsewhere it's supposed to be the bum. If it sort of moves independently and just bobs a bit it's supposed to be the head. It is really hard to tell sometimes though. I can also tell by hiccups. If they are low down I think the baby is head down.


----------



## Kaz1977

My DS was breech - though only diagnosed during labour!

He used to kick me a lot low down and liked to use my bladder as a football. I had relatively little movement at the top as his head was under my ribcage (he had bumps on his head from my ribs when he was born).

I had a hard lump low down but that was actually his bottom!

This time I'm getting kicks high up and lots of squirming low down - it's quite uncomfortable and definitely different from when I was pg with DS. Am hoping this LO is the right way up but at least I get a scan at 37w to be sure.


----------



## mommyheather

My baby boy is breech...has been for a while lol I am 35 weeks now. I have the same hard round bump above or right next to my belly button. In my case its his head!!!! Little bugger!!! lol Mine is butt down and head and feet up. So I get high kicks on the side his head isnt and I also get low low hits above my pubic bone which ive been told are his hands. My hiccups are felt really down low by my pubic bone so I don't think that is an accurate way to tell where they are. Before my 30 week scan I was sure that hard round ball by my belly button was his bum....but it was his head. :dohh:


----------



## brownlieB

I'm am 36+4 and am breech I had presentation scan 3 days ago and baby is head in my ribs bottom in my pelvis (but free moving) and legs up by face.

I get a big hard lump around my belly button and around the center of the ribs with kicks to the right and down to the back, if bump has hiccups they're felt down in pelvis.

Midwife showed me how to feel head and she said if you gently put hands either side of what feels like tennis ball and it wobbles easily it's the head. Also the head tends to bob if you push it


----------



## DrMum

I've got exactly the same thing - a round "lump" which is eith just above my belly button or just off to the right under my ribs and each time on scan its been the babys head.

All my kicks are down low too. I've had lots of scans as theyve been monitoring a kidney problem they found me to have so I've had lots of sneaky peaks at the way the baby is lying and he/she is always always head up under ribs, feet sometime extended, sometimes bent at the hip and although I'm also only 30+ weeks I'm wondering if the wee monkey will turn or not as I've never seen a head first pic!! Hmmmm!!


----------



## brownlieB

DrMum said:


> I'm wondering if the wee monkey will turn or not as I've never seen a head first pic!! Hmmmm!!

I had a scan at 28wks for the same reason (Kidney problems) thats how I knew I was breech to start with, everyone kept saying Oh theres plenty of time for baby to move, 8wks on... :nope: Nope still in same spot.. Little bugger!!:dohh:


----------



## DrMum

brownlieB said:


> DrMum said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the wee monkey will turn or not as I've never seen a head first pic!! Hmmmm!!
> 
> I had a scan at 28wks for the same reason (Kidney problems) thats how I knew I was breech to start with, everyone kept saying Oh theres plenty of time for baby to move, 8wks on... :nope: Nope still in same spot.. Little bugger!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh thats interesting to hear of someone else in the same boat, thanks!! What have you decided on - I understand they offer an ECV and then failing that a section - or have I got that wrong? How often have they scanned you since 28 weeks? (sorry for all the q's!!!) xx


----------



## Saywhat

Yeah my baby is head down - midwife checked today, the only way i can tell that the bum is up high is because i get so breathless and it pushes out in a weird lumpy way.

Not very technical! x


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

i has a scan 2 weeks ago to see if baby was growing ok because i was exposed to parvo-virus (slapped cheek) all ok with LO but i noticed on the notes he was breech and i can also feel a hard bump/ball just above my belly button with very little movement anywhere higher than bely button, can feel hiccups way low down but had consultant meeting today and MW there said she wasn't sure enough of his position! anyway, i have a scan on thursday so i guess i'll see if the bumps head or bum-gonna try giving him a wee prod and see if the 'bump' wobbles or not! x


----------



## Mrs_N

I thought baby was head down for a week or so now, and at my appointment the midwife checked and I was right! 
I feel hiccups always low down. 
Most of my kicks and movements are at the top of my bump right up near my ribcage!
Sometimes I get a round lump right at the top of my bump, but it's fairly squashy. 
I am getting barely any movements low down around my bladder/cervix like I did a month or so ago!


----------

